# Bentley Continental complete with Ceramic



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*First outing for my new, yet to be tested Ceramic Coating (due to confidentiality arrangements cant discuss the product) but suffice to say the results are simply stunning....the car though on the other hand having been bought only a week earlier from a Bentley Dealership in the land of brum could have been prepared for sale a little better, although not in a bad way the heavy compound marring that was left behind is lets just say a little discerning....

This was only supposed to be a Protection with Ceramic as the client had at the time of purchase been happy with the condition of the paintwork, so when I arrived it was a quick light on and then service was agreed as enhancement instead, so with limited time only a handful of during pictures for this one....

When I arrived it looked like this....*














































*Scratch on front passenger door....*









*Scratch on rear quarter....*









*Usual wash routine except with pure 0ppm water and must admit this was pure special loveliness, will never look back....

A clay with Supernatural and plenty lube came and went then it was onto machine work....Having got the roof, bonnet and boot out of the way with relative ease via Scholl A15+ and Farecla Black Finishing Pad it was time to move down the sides, to find this....*










*Need a closer look....*









*Or maybe closer....*


















*And with said pad and polish combo and a little teasing here and there with no need to switch any products it ended up like this....*




























*As i say not many during pictures as time was against me due to the sudden change in service needed....this is how the rest of the motor looked before any Ceramic was applied....*
































































*Not bad but now with the Ceramic applied....*









































































*My fave....*































































*Wheels sealed with SW20, was going to apply the Ceramic to the wheels but needed something quick and reliable as time was getting on....*

















































































*my other fave....*

























































































































































*Sorry for the lack of during pictures but i think i more than made up for it with the afters....thanks for making it to the end, if you did....*


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks great, but why use a AIO before a ceramic coating?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Porta said:


> Looks great, but why use a AIO before a ceramic coating?


i used it for its specific finish, it was all stripped before the ceramic with ipa and the ceramic cleaner that is supplied....


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Stunning Russ. I'm gonna have to try the A15 on a finishing pad on my next enhancement now. I've been very happy with S17+ for both correction and enhancement details.

Very interested in this ceramic coat


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice Russ you can see the difference with the coating. Interested to hear more about this, is it your own product and will it be coming out for sale?

How did you find the paint in regards to correction and hardness? I've just completed one and interested in your thoughts!! By the use of your pad and polish combo I'm guessing it was fairly soft?

Nice one mate
Chris


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work matey, car looks stunning.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning matey - really impressed by this ceramic finish! Looks awesome!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

DetailMe said:


> Nice Russ you can see the difference with the coating. Interested to hear more about this, is it your own product and will it be coming out for sale?
> 
> How did you find the paint in regards to correction and hardness? I've just completed one and interested in your thoughts!! By the use of your pad and polish combo I'm guessing it was fairly soft?
> 
> ...


Found the paint to be fine to be honest in fact the whole machine process was done in double quick time, I would say the paint was intermediate myself.....it was a dream to work with....


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> Found the paint to be fine to be honest in fact the whole machine process was done in double quick time, I would say the paint was intermediate myself.....it was a dream to work with....


That's how I found it, was a pleasure to polish and quick turnaround, spent ages burnishing and doing all the little details though instead!
Interesting because continentals being VAG generally have hard ceramic top coats! Hmm


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Will ceramic be commercially available soon? Will it be any good on white?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I know this car - Chipsaway were working on this one when I was at Bentley sorting a private customers car on their site.

he was blasting it with FCP - Im sure it was this one


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Will ceramic be commercially available soon? Will it be any good on white?


Not sure but I think most are for professional as is the case with this particular one....



DetailMe said:


> That's how I found it, was a pleasure to polish and quick turnaround, spent ages burnishing and doing all the little details though instead!
> Interesting because continentals being VAG generally have hard ceramic top coats! Hmm


certainly didnt feel like VAG paint



Showshine said:


> I know this car - Chipsaway were working on this one when I was at Bentley sorting a private customers car on their site.
> 
> he was blasting it with FCP - Im sure it was this one


Wouldnt at all surprise me....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice tidy up mate - Look forward to this ceramic reveal


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Stunning frinish on a brilliant supercar!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks stunning, owner must be well happy.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the comments chaps....regarding the ceramic I cant say anything about it as guts and garters spring to mind....but i think it is most likely to stay on a professional level rather than commercially available....which is a good thing as most products get slated after being out in the open and not applied correctly....downfall of products that work really....


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

The reflection shots are something else! Really clear and great depth.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Exactly what I did on friday.. Very nice work on a great car to work on, bar the front grille.. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Loads of after pics, some nice reflections in there  Like the cloud patterns myself. 

Nice correction of the marks too, and just goes to show that it is not always necessary to be jumping up to aggressive combos when you see what look like deeper marks - gently gently and preserve the paint, always the best approach in my eyes 

Does your camera have the ability to manually focus? Would allow you to focus on the paint surface for your halogen light after shots to really show the correction of deeper marks, something which is notoriously difficult to photograph, especially if restricted to a camera's auto focus...


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

dooka said:


> Exactly what I did on friday.. Very nice work on a great car to work on, bar the front grille.. :thumb:


second that for the grille...



Dave KG said:


> Loads of after pics, some nice reflections in there  Like the cloud patterns myself.
> 
> Nice correction of the marks too, and just goes to show that it is not always necessary to be jumping up to aggressive combos when you see what look like deeper marks - gently gently and preserve the paint, always the best approach in my eyes
> 
> Does your camera have the ability to manually focus? Would allow you to focus on the paint surface for your halogen light after shots to really show the correction of deeper marks, something which is notoriously difficult to photograph, especially if restricted to a camera's auto focus...


the camera does have the manual focus but b***ered if I know what i am doing with technology that i have to control, unless its a PS3....will give it a go tomorrow on the R8, all defects sorted for todays RS4....


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

dooka said:


> Exactly what I did on friday.. Very nice work on a great car to work on, bar the front grille.. :thumb:


Second that, though i was going to do myself in whilst doing the grill!


----------



## 4moBear (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible work in the door reflections.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks very nice, having read the comments do you know how it looks on White yet? As per my email tonight (hence me finding this thread) my wife's corsa will be White but will be interested in how the VXR car looks with this coating


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Havent applied it to White yet but would imagine a real crisp finish with a look of a sheet of Ice....the VXR having this done is in Arden Blue so again another variation....


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Great work Russ,this secret coating is looking the part,interested in when the reveal will be fella.

Job well done 

You have a pm btw.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

unfortunately cant reveal it as they have said to keep exclusivity it has to be all confidential....but hey its mighty expensive....FOR ME TO BUY IN....


----------

